# England Premier league 10-13 march



## OddsPoster (Mar 7, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
10 Mar 14:45 Bolton Wanderers - Queens Park Rangers 2.42 3.15 3.00 +141  
10 Mar 17:00 Aston Villa - Fulham FC 2.50 3.10 2.95 +139  
10 Mar 17:00 Wolverhampton Wanderers - Blackburn Rovers 2.40 3.20 3.00 +141  
10 Mar 17:00 Sunderland AFC - Liverpool FC 3.75 3.30 2.02 +140  
10 Mar 17:00 Chelsea FC - Stoke City 1.42 4.30 8.00 +146  
10 Mar 19:30 Everton FC - Tottenham Hotspur 2.80 3.25 2.50 +139  
11 Mar 16:00 Manchester United - West Bromwich Albion 1.29 5.25 10.00 +136  
11 Mar 16:00 Swansea City - Manchester City 6.00 3.70 1.60 +144  
11 Mar 18:00 Norwich City - Wigan Athletic 1.91 3.40 4.10 +142  
12 Mar 22:00 Arsenal FC - Newcastle United 1.53 3.85 6.75 +149  
13 Mar 22:00 Liverpool FC - Everton FC 1.67 3.70 5.15 +138


----------



## markvighan (Mar 10, 2012)

Both teams are struggling to escape from relegation this season and both are at the bottom of the league, Bolton Wanderers is on 19th place with 20 points and Queens Park Rangers with one point more is on 16th place with 21 points. In this season both teams have similar results, Bolton Wanderers won 6 matches, draw only in two and lost 19 games while Queens Park Rangers have 5 victories, 7 draws and 15 defeats.Bolton Wanderers in last games played lost because they met strong teams but with Queens Park Rangers who is the same level they cannot lose this game and probably will win as in previous match with them but for more safety i bet Bolton Wanders to win (draw no bet). Bet is void if final result is draw.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 11, 2012)

I tihnk Arsenal will struggle against Newcastle, maybe x2 is good option for value bettors.


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 11, 2012)

My pick for today:

Swansea +0.5 @ 2.1

I also post my picks EDIT: Links only in signature


----------



## markvighan (Mar 11, 2012)

Arsenal will look to continue their excellent recent run of results when they face surprise top four challengers Newcastle United. I expect an open match where both teams will find the net
Both teams to score


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 13, 2012)

ProperSoccer said:
			
		

> My pick for today:
> 
> Swansea +0.5 @ 2.1
> 
> I also post my picks EDIT: Links only in signature



Swansea +0.5 @ 2.1 => WON


----------

